# Stage Weights



## theater2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

what do you call your different weights and how much do they weigh


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 10, 2011)

theater2010 said:


> what do you call your different weights and how much do they weigh


 
Full bricks or half bricks, and they differ from every theater. 

This is a good opportunity to use that scale no one likes stepping on to figure out how much yours weigh.

Other than that, what are you trying to accomplish with this post?


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 10, 2011)

In our facility, half-bricks are ~20# and full-bricks are ~40#. Pipe-weight bricks are painted yellow, and we're in the process of color-coding our general-purpose bricks -- one bright color for full bricks, another bright color for half bricks, and a handful of black half and full bricks for times when we need to use some counterweights in view of the audience, such as for weighing down the bases of side booms on the apron.


----------



## rochem (Mar 10, 2011)

Agreed, full bricks and half bricks seem to be pretty much standard wherever you go - however, the weight of each will change drastically. At one venue where I work, full bricks are 48# and half bricks are 24#, but at another less than 30 miles away, full bricks are only 30# and half bricks are 15#. Also, some houses still use lead bricks when you need to add more weight onto a lineset, so then you'll need to deal with those full and half bricks as well. This is why, whenever a touring show comes in, the road carpenter/head flyman/rigger should always tell the local flyman how much weight to throw in pounds, then the Local guy converts it to bricks.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 10, 2011)

See also the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...708-what-material-my-counterweights-made.html .


----------

